# [SOLVED] Monitor goes to sleep !?!?!



## Parvath (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi there,

I operate a vista 64 bit with a quad core, GTX 260 and 4GB ram.
I operated without problems for the first 6 months I had it for.

But, in the past month when I am playing games such as Call of Duty or Left for Dead, my monitor goes into sleep mode all of a sudden, while I am playing a game! But, the CPU still seems to be running. Its SOOO annyoing, I have to restart the whole system again in order to get my computer running.

I have tried updating drivers, and setting my power options to never sleep and never turn of display. And, I don't know what to do?

Help please

Thanks


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Monitor goes to sleep !?!?!*

Hi Parvath and welcome to TSF,

Download Everest from my sig. Once installed go to Computer> Sensors to monitor your temperatures.
First write down the temps when the PC isn't doing any thing. Then while playing a game like L4D minimize the game after 5-10min (before the monitor goes to sleep) and write down the temps again..


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Monitor goes to sleep !?!?!*

list your PSU

you could be running into an issue where your computer isn't getting enough power
this issue is very prevelant

a lot people fail to understand that a a cheap PSU will not power a high end system


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Monitor goes to sleep !?!?!*

maybe also you could lower the refresh of your monitor, you never know

Control Panel -> Display -> Settings -> Advanced -> Monitor
lower the refresh rate...


----------



## Parvath (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Monitor goes to sleep !?!?!*

Hi guys thanks for your information,

But, my PSU is 1000W, more than enough to run three GTX 260s, and I only have one. 


And regarding my temperatures, I check them with EVGA precision and the maximum I get is up to 51 C, while playing COD4. And that is preety low when it is operating games.

And sometimes its only about 45 C, when playing other games.

So, any more suggestions? please

I appreciate all your guys help

Thanks


----------



## Parvath (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Monitor goes to sleep !?!?!*

Yes rockmaster, I have also tried playing around with my refresh rate. And the monitor still goes to sleep, while I am in game.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Monitor goes to sleep !?!?!*

control Panel (classic view for vista)
Power options

change plan settings (for the plan you use)
change advanced power settings
and put everything to never turn off

I don't think this'll solve the problem but its a start


----------



## Parvath (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Monitor goes to sleep !?!?!*

Yes sir,

I have tried that last night, and when I went to play COD4 again, it the computer would go into sleep mode.

Its really pissing me off, lol


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Monitor goes to sleep !?!?!*

does this happen in any other game?


----------



## Parvath (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Monitor goes to sleep !?!?!*

Yep, it also happens when I play Left 4 Dead


----------



## Parvath (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Monitor goes to sleep !?!?!*

So I opened the side panel of my computer case, and I was amazed at all the dust particles on my GPU and CPU heatsink...

Im goona clean it out with a compressed air can sumtime next week, I think that why ive been having trouble.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Monitor goes to sleep !?!?!*

It's possible, dust build-up can cause a lot of heat. Though it is strange that you said it is only reporting 51C.


----------



## Parvath (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Monitor goes to sleep !?!?!*

I cleaned out my PC yesterday, and I played Call of Duty for 2-3 hours and it ran perfectly fine. Usually, it blacks out 15 mins into the game. I hope thats the end of my troubles. Touchwood. 

Thank you for all the support.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Monitor goes to sleep !?!?!*

glad to hear it worked for you, wait a day or two and see if the problem is solved, if it is, please mark this thread as solved under thread tools


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Monitor goes to sleep !?!?!*

Another problem is when in Full Screen mode. Some games still use the windows functionality as their main input, but others "lock-out" windows functionalitly and allow the user to work solely in game!

Microsoft Flight Simulator is one such game. When in the sim, and at the same time having the screen saver on, because the game is running, Windows doesn't see my input into the system. So after a bit, it says, "no one is here, let's go to screeen saver mode". Disable your "Sleep" mode and keep playing.

Also, don't shut down your PC the hard way, UNLESS YOU HAVE TOO! Use "ALT + TAB" or "ALT + ENTER" to get back to your desktop, and always clean your computer, too! REGULARLY!


----------

